# Thrilled to see the new Warre forum as about to try 12 Warre hives in spring



## HiveAtYourHome (Aug 16, 2011)

OK 12 Warre -esque hives in spring as the dimensions are close, but I'm using available rough cut lumber I have and the exact height of a box isn't the most important measurement. When Top bar hives were mentioned at the last local beeclub meeting almost all didn't understand that even though Warre is a top bar hive that it is vertical not horizontal as the Kenyan is what everyone knew. Glad see the Top bar / Warre seperate forums as all the negatives people were mentioning to TBHs in the northeast was related to the horizontal nature and hTBHs and vTBHs share the framelessness nature, but I'd say my foundationless langtstroths can be managed closer to a Warre style hive then a Kenyan TBH.

Guess I'll peruse the posts, and in a year from April I'll tell you how my first 12 Warre hives did.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

So far I have 1 Warre wintered. Planning on starting another 4 in the spring.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I tired to Lang but were to expensive to run. I tired hTBH but they required constant attention and produced more swarms than honey. Warre's fixed both problems for me. I bet as more people figure out that Warre's are TBH hives, the hTBH will fade in popularity.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Re:
I tired to Lang but were to expensive to run.
How did you make that management point?


----------

